# New Silkie Rooster: coloring unkown



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

His name is Merrick. I got him from a nice lady on craigslist, for FREE, and I'm just wondering what his coloring is called. I was thinking splash, paint, or columbian. Right now he's so filthy I can't see his exact markings but I'm bathing him tomorrow. He's a friendly little guy around a year old. So what's his coloring called?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

JC17 said:


> His name is Merrick. I got him from a nice lady on craigslist, for FREE, and I'm just wondering what his coloring is called. I was thinking splash, paint, or columbian. Right now he's so filthy I can't see his exact markings but I'm bathing him tomorrow. He's a friendly little guy around a year old. So what's his coloring called?


I would say Paint  he's gorgeous by the way!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look up some pics on google


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

He is a nice boy!! I would say columbian.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He is very handsome! My Silkie rooster is a Calico. We mated him with my white Silkie hen and they had 1 calico Silkie baby!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

He's beautiful, whatever he is!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got some more pics.... I washed him off now I'm thinking he might be a splash. The dried blood from a rooster attack didn't come off. He has some grey speckles on his back...


----------

